# End if the deer pictures



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

well i got some color photos of the last of the deer carcass .. here goes.. how cool this is..





























this camera stuff is too cool. i did see a bunch of does this morning before i went and got the camera. but i cant get myself to shoot one yet.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Man that is too cool! Looks like a good area to dump a gut pile, and set about a half dozen #2's around it.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Very cool! I have to admit, I never thought the cats were this active during the day light hours. I think all the pics you got of the cats were during the day. Thanks for posting!

Oh yeah, I meant to ask, now that the carcass is picked clean could you see any arrow fragments in her? The yotes could have taken her down too I guess but it would be something to see those cats bring her down.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW... I've never seen a cougar with a tail that short! :evil:

Great pics... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i never saw a hole in this thing... but it was bloated when i first found it and didnt really wanna play with it too much.. but i never saw any blood spots anywhere. with the camera being only 150 yards from it, i ran over and got it and put it on it. the first picture i got of it was about 30 crows on it. very cool. And Ed.. these cuddeback cameras dont have a video mood on them that i could find.

btw... it stunk soooo bad around that thing today... i didnt want that smack all over my boots so i didnt go near it.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Silver Panner said:


> The yotes could have taken her down too I guess but it would be something to see those cats bring her down.



It takes at least two coyotes to take down an adult deer, but an adult bobcat can do it by itself. Probably has to do with the claws and being able to jump on and hang on. The large tom in those pics would have no problem bringing one down.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Incredible pics Wiggy!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...now that, is cool!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wigg - Any pics in between these and the earlier ones?? If not, it is interesting that both the yotes and cats are showing up on the same day ... 6 days apart.


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

cool good job on the pic. Wiggler


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Wigg - Any pics in between these and the earlier ones?? If not, it is interesting that both the yotes and cats are showing up on the same day ... 6 days apart.


Ed.. i realized when i pulled the camera the first day my dates where wrong on the camera and i reset it. thats why the big difference in dates. it was only there 3 days. i pulled the camera the second day brought it home, and put it back out the next day and bye than the deer was almost gone. :SHOCKED:

things that go bump in the dark...... :yikes: :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*UPDATE!!!!!! I did forward some pictures to the DNR and did my best to try and get them to allow a bobcat season over here stating all the facts on how many i constantly see out here. wonder if they will write back or call.??:help:*


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I doubt it. We don't know anything. They still won't admit there's wolves in the L.P. Look how long it took for them to admit the mountains lions were here. The local field guys are pretty cool, but the bureaucratic B.S. in Lansing can be a joke.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*the DNR did write back and thought the pictures were great and he was going to forward them to a guy named Adam or something like that. least they went through. wont do any good.. but i tried.*


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Wigg that is Adam Bump the furbearer biologist and you might be surprised. He has been asking for solid info and your pics definitely are that. This winter we will be working on furbearer regs. for next year and this will help. by the way great pics!!!

Thanks


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*Dale... that would be awesome! i hope these photos help and i wish i had a camera with me everytime i sit in a tree and see a bobcat come bye me. the locals even see them walking on the side of the M-22 up here in the middle of the day. My wife and I have seen them twice in the last month at noon going to manistee. I know a limited harvest in this area would not hurt this population one bit. it might even bring back the grouse and rabbits that used to be so abundant in this area for years.
thanks oh master Dale... 

Al*


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I released a big ole bobcat yesterday in northern oceana county.
Very Nice Pics by the way.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

All documentation will help. If anyone has trouble getting info to the DNRE let me know and I will try and help. I believe we will see some changes for next season but the more we show populations of cats in given areas the better.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Seeing an animal like a bobcat is an accident. They have been around for a long time, and there is probably more here than we think. My dad caught one here in Osceola in 1983. Three years ago I watched three of them within 20 yards away from my tree stand for about a half an hour. I would think it is difficult to estimate the numbers.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i really believe here in my area, ( northern manistee co.) that there is as many if not more bobcats than coyotes. i know of a couple local trappers here that have caught bobcats in coyote sets and had to release them. There also is way too many bears in this area, but the DNR doesnt want to give the permits out to reduce the population. so i hear rumors of a local farmer that got feed up with waiting for the DNRE to issue some permits and he started shooting them himself... mind you, its a rumor through the grapevine. but its the same with the cats... there is way more here than people ever see.


----------

